# My first retreat - 16x28 Jeep Garage build



## pupster (Nov 18, 2010)

My wife and I bought our first home this February.  Needed a garage.







From the rear of the lot - dirt work done.






Concrete pad forms and re-bar in






Pad poured


----------



## pupster (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking toward rear of lot from right side of house






Gave it the buff...






... then got the concrete walls poured & did some backfill when they were cured enough.


----------



## havasu (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you for those pics! Looks like a great build and a nice warm place to wrench on that purty jeep. Please keep us informed on the progress, with lots of pictures!


----------



## mustanggarage (Nov 19, 2010)

looking good.  I remember my first garage.  It was so nice not to have to crawl around on the gravel.:thumbsup:


----------



## pupster (Feb 24, 2011)

It's been awhile, but here are pictures of the progress.


----------



## pupster (Feb 24, 2011)

A clean start to a fun project!  :thumbsup:






Starting to organize junk and prepare insulation.  Winter was coming fast (November 2010).


----------



## pupster (Feb 24, 2011)

Insulating walls after tossing in some outlets and light switches.


----------



## pupster (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeep garage.  Where magic happens.

Coax jack on top - antenna is in attic.

2-speaker in wall jack.


----------



## pupster (Feb 24, 2011)

Tossed some 1/2" OSB in the trusses to facilitate some simple attic storage.


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2011)

Great looking, and the jeep sign is a fantastic touch!


----------



## Jeepchuck (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks good ,I like the Jeep Sign:rockin:


----------



## havasu (Mar 2, 2011)

Have any new pics for us to drool over?


----------



## pupster (Aug 19, 2012)

Door side of the garage...






One of my first Jeep guests!


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice!

Now that you have had the garage for a bit of time, can you think of anything you wish you would have done differently?

I ask this because after rebuilding my garage, I wish I would had added a hose spigot for quick wash outs, and a few more air lines.


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks pretty darn good.

Could use more light though...


----------



## marty_p (Aug 21, 2012)

OIIIIIIIO Caves Rock!  :rockin:


----------

